
Bullshit Jobs in Statistics - dcl
https://rss.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/epdf/10.1111/j.1740-9713.2019.01321.x
======
dcl
I'm Data Science/ML/AI consultant (trained as a statistician) and have found
that most of my job to be completely pointless. This article beautifully
captures my frustrations and has helped me sharpen my view on what I really
want from my job/career.

~~~
dlphn___xyz
anyone who says they work with ‘AI’ must be in sales

~~~
dcl
Hah. Sadly, it's what I'm marketed as, because that's whar sells.

'Statistics based marketing/lead programs' doesn't sell. 'Cutting edge AI for
customer level personalisation' does.

